# Spilled water on graphics card



## patio87 (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok so I got this graphics card that I am borrowing from a friend, he said that it doesnt work right now because he spilled water on it. He said that if you run distilled water on it that it would fix the problem(I guess tap water and undistilled water creates small connections or something because of the minerals) Well I ran water though tonight and then let it dry out but it was doing the same thing(bunch of black lines on white screen) i AM wondering if running this water will fix the problem or what?


----------



## Tha Killa (Apr 24, 2005)

Never heard about putting water on a computer component to make it work before..  But I have heard that spilling water onto something could damage/destroy it.


----------



## Phippsp (Apr 24, 2005)

No proble not.....  My water cooling leaked on my graphics card and keep doing weird stuff but as soon as I realized it I quickly shut everything off took all power off of computer.  Took a town quickly dried up the spots that water touched it and put a fan by it to completely dry it off then it worked.  The water might not of hurt it unless there was power going to the video card that would case it problems.


----------



## dave597 (Apr 24, 2005)

patio87 said:
			
		

> Ok so I got this graphics card that I am borrowing from a friend, he said that it doesnt work right now because he spilled water on it. He said that if you run distilled water on it that it would fix the problem(I guess tap water and undistilled water creates small connections or something because of the minerals) Well I ran water though tonight and then let it dry out but it was doing the same thing(bunch of black lines on white screen) i AM wondering if running this water will fix the problem or what?


theres water on it, so add more water? i dont see the logic in that. i would have just let it dry out, get a hairdryer, leave it for a while and try again.


----------



## tweaker (Apr 24, 2005)

Phippsp said:
			
		

> The water might not of hurt it unless there was power going to the video card that would case it problems.


 
No the power does not have to be turned on, you can easily kill the card just touching it with ungrounded fingers etc causing a esd.

And stay clear of water.


----------



## The_Other_One (Apr 24, 2005)

I've heard of PDA"s being dropped in toilets and still working.  WIth most electronics, they are fine as long as they don't short out.  Wait until it's dry(don't put MORE water on it ;P) and I bet it'll be fine.

Oh, and of course, if anything gets corroded or anything, get that off.


----------



## Blue (Apr 24, 2005)

Never heard of such a thing but I'd imaging that would be false... Now you do realize that tap water is far from being distilled right? As a matter of fact tap water in most cases is what we call "hard water" You get water on somthing electrical your going to fry it.


----------



## Lax (Apr 24, 2005)

Getting it on isn't the only problem. It's what happens even after you dry it out that's the problem. After you dry it off that water will still have created tiny connections between the circuits. If you leave it long enough the water creates a lot of corrosion that will eventually break connections and end up frying the card. AND even if you used De-ionized-De-stilled water it will re-ionize after only a few days and end up doing what normal water would, short out the board.


----------



## TonyBAMF (Apr 24, 2005)

I did not read all of this, but you can try this; buy a 1" paint brush, spray electric cleanier. Apply electric cleaner brush vigorously but not crazy, repeat once, let dry, test.

I have made many CB/VHF/UHF portable radios come back to life, unless it was saltwater, then they only had about a 1-6month life expectancy left.
Stupid saltwater eats some metals like a ****ing virus.


----------

